# I just got robbed



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Weird things happen every day.. Ok..... I stopped at a store and was pulled up on the far side of the lot... I hate ta mention this but a {Colored guy] with a glock 19 came up to the truck as soon as I got out... He told me me to give him my wallet. I told him that there was nothing in it and I had 13.00 in my pocket tho... He said to give me that Blackberry and that knife I had clipped to my pocket.. It was a ken onion kershaw , that costs about 125.00 I handed them over.... I asked him why are you doing this... I haven't done anything to you...He said he hasn't worked in 6 months... Still brandishing his gun And nervous, I said, that phone is a company phone and I could be fired because I lost it. He gave it back...... I said there is no money in the wallet, and I need the stuff thats in it... he gave it back.. he took the 13.00 and the knife and ran off... I didn't call the cops...


WOW...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

You are very lucky.


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

What a low life

Glad you are ok


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> he took the 13.00 and the knife and ran off... I didn't call the cops...
> 
> WOW...


Your much more forgiving than I would have been, a guy that brandishes a weapon and robs someone needs putting in jail no matter how nice he was to you. The next time he might just use the weapon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

In retrospect.. I couldn't tell ya what he looks like. I couldn't even give a description.. All I saw was the gun....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Glad you're OK, Randall.. Hope this aint a sign of things to come. Men do desperate things when they are pushed to the edge...

I've had a gun stuck in my ear six times in my line of work.. Go home and change your drawers , Buddy...


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> In retrospect.. I couldn't tell ya what he looks like. I couldn't even give a description.. All I saw was the gun....


LOL, I hear that. Glad you are ok and got most of your stuff back.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Fingerprints on that BB?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

he needed a bullet to the back of the head as he ran off... where's your rat killer?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

All you could remember is the gun pointed at you and you didn't call the police? I'm sorry this happened to you. Hope he doesn't do the same thing again.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still a little rattled... Not something I would like to go thru again.. I did learn a lesson tho... DO NOT PARK ON THE FAR SIDE OF THE LOT. Always park up front...​


----------



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

Where did this occur ? What parking lot ?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Lets go ahead and send this to the JUNGLE... Its OBAMA'S fault...:biggrin:
His people are suffering.....:wink:


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, you have bigger huevos than me....I wouldn't question a guy with a glock in my face!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry to hear this, 

you should have run over him after he started leaving then wish him a Merry Christmas


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SARDOG said:


> Where did this occur ? What parking lot ?


 Pasadena, spencer and shaver...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> he needed a bullet to the back of the head as he ran off... where's your rat killer?


Just what he needed, but at that point, you were no longer in grave danger, your life was not in peril, and that would have been a very very bad shoot.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that happened to you. Most people who get robbed can only remember the gun.Most of them say it looked like a canon.
I would still call the police and report it. The police will use it to track his pattern incase the next person doesnt get so lucky and ends up dead


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Glad you are OK bud!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow, hate to hear that... glad it turned out "not that bad"? Definitely could have been worse


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Most crimes occur during December. Glad you are ok. Desperate time causes desperate action.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry this happened to you as well. Glad your ok


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You did the right thing johnny and you're still around to talk about it.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, he definitely needs a good killing.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

holy ****!. glad your ok man..

a


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

glad you got through this without getting shot. Hope the next guy is as lucky - and there will be a next. You can count on it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang son! That Shell station on the corner? Sounds like you need a drink.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i would have S&*$ my pants. glad to hear your ok.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just a thought, if he held your phone and wallet why don't you take them to a station and see if they can get prints off of them. Maybe you can prevent this d bag from causing some little old lady to have a heart attack. Think about the next guy this dirtbag is gonna rob. I promise you he will do it again.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I probably would have called the cops on that one. Glad you're OK.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I would like to elaborate on my comment on the earlier post.
As stated below, it seems you can shoot a perp fleeing with your property at NIGHT, but not during the day. See subsection B
Go figure?

Sec. 9.42. Deadly Force to Protect Property.
A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:
(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and
(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:
(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or
(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and
(3) he reasonably believes that:
(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or
(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Why didn't you call the cops?

Glad you're OK!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

donf said:


> I would like to elaborate on my comment on the earlier post.
> As stated below, it seems you can shoot a perp fleeing with your property at NIGHT, but not during the day. See subsection B
> Go figure?
> 
> ...


I believe what JQ experienced is "aggravated robbery" - not theft.

So shooting the POS in the back is probably a clean shoot.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank God the armed robber was not harmed during this felonious incident and he was allowed to run free and rob again. He doesn't even have to worry about the cops looking for him, what a relief !
If I was robbed at gunpoint and did not call the cops there is no way I would get on
a public forum and whine about it....but that's just me.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

rwnitro said:


> Thank God the armed robber was not harmed during this felonious incident and he was allowed to run free and rob again. He doesn't even have to worry about the cops looking for him, what a relief !
> If I was robbed at gunpoint and did not call the cops there is no way I would get on
> a public forum and whine about it....but that's just me.


 F off rookie.... I could call the cops 3 times and it would do no good... I could not describe this idiot if ya paid me.. Black dude with gun.. I can describe the gun if ya want..... dip wad....


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

JQ you got warrants or something?

Doesn't matter if you can describe him. They need to know there was a crime committed and be on the watch in that area. My blood boiling your just gonna let this guy walk.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Glad your alright!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Glad to hear you are ok! the guy sounds like a rat and we all know what you do with rats!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

glad your ok bud! still got a scar on my head from a corner store robbery, i use to hang out after high school a friends dad owned it, one night 2 black guys came in one guy took us( 4 of us) to the back room told us take off our clothes and lay down and dont look up and the other had my buddy getting the cash out the register , i thought they were gone, i looke up and a 12 guage double barrel cracked my head, parents took me to southeast memorial to get stiched up , the cops said they took our clothes for whatever we had in them, which wasnt much in them days, funny thing is after 1 of the guys ran out the store to go find help and a lady was pulling in, she got a full view.,lol, no cell phones in those days


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> JQ you got warrants or something?
> 
> Doesn't matter if you can describe him. They need to know there was a crime committed and be on the watch in that area. My blood boiling your just gonna let this guy walk.


 Bud,, no crime was committed unless I can pin the dude... I cannot for the life of me even remember his face.... I saw the glock My eyes were locked on that from then on... I was concentrating on and evasive move if needed...

And no I have no warrants...


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

Pay no attention the armchair vigilantes JQ. My dad was robbed recently in Oak Forest in Houston. The cops weren't interested in getting the perp. They got bigger stuff on their plate.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

glad your ok


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I was there 30 min ago. Glad your not hurt!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Bud,, no crime was committed unless I can pin the dude... I cannot for the life of me even remember his face.... I saw the glock My eyes were locked on that from then on... I was concentrating on and evasive move if needed...
> 
> And no I have no warrants...


If no crime was committed - your knife would and $13 would still be in your pocket.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

JQ - Glad you are ok. Glad you kept your wits and got out of the confrontation with no physical ills. To those brave people telling you what you should have done, F OFF. They weren't there in fear of their life. It is easy for some people to type bravely on a keyboard, but they would probably need a change of underwear if it happened to them. 

I would probably not have called the cops either. As far as I am concerned, you done good. It is incredibly amazing how big a gun barrel is when you are staring at the end of it and some bad guy has his finger on the trigger.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad your OK. Some don't get to tell about it. Most stations have cameras. Possibly see him getting in his stolen car.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> F off rookie.... I could call the cops 3 times and it would do no good... I could not describe this idiot if ya paid me.. Black dude with gun.. I can describe the gun if ya want..... dip wad....


Since I don't agree with your procedures or lack of procedures that makes me a rookie and a dip wad? I'm sorry, I don't see the connection. I don't
see anything good coming out of this but if you feel the need to discuss
it further just send me a PM.


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad your ok! What store were you at? I live in Pasadena and I hate it. I've lived here all of my life and it pains me to see what the Low Life Turds have turned it into.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seems like a very weird day here today. :ac550:

Glad your ok Randall.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It's always better to end a confrontation without gunfire if possible. Sounds like you kept your head and made your way out of a bad situation with minimal harm. Congrats. Always better to run from than into a gunfight.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

In my experience with law enforcement up that way, calling the cops would of just resulted in you filling a form out for them, wasting your time, and delaying getting home to change your drawers, glad you are ok.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

rwnitro said:


> Thank God the armed robber was not harmed during this felonious incident and he was allowed to run free and rob again. He doesn't even have to worry about the cops looking for him, what a relief !
> If I was robbed at gunpoint and did not call the cops there is no way I would get on
> a public forum and whine about it....but that's just me.


funny


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

I've lived in Pasadena my whole life (34 yrs.) This would not have happened in Pasadena 25 years ago. Having two young boys 8 and 5 I am looking to move this next year God willing.


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

*robbed*

Thats the reason i have started to take my gun with me in my car


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

*Some people have no clue*



rwnitro said:


> Thank God the armed robber was not harmed during this felonious incident and he was allowed to run free and rob again. He doesn't even have to worry about the cops looking for him, what a relief !
> If I was robbed at gunpoint and did not call the cops there is no way I would get on
> a public forum and whine about it....but that's just me.


Johnny didn't whine, he was just informing everyone of the crime that was committed. If no one was harmed in this incident, it is a blessing in itself. Should the guy still be on the streets? No way!!! By him posting on this forum, informing everyone who reads this, it is more beneficial than the cops going out looking for a needle in a haystack. The guy needs to be behind bars, no questions asked. Takes a lot more energy and balls to rob someone than to go to a business and plead for a job. People like the guy with the gun are the ones who get killed. A criminal with a soft heart. A living dichotomy. Hate this happened to you bro, his day is coming. Just glad it wasn't as bad as it could've been. Thanks for informing all of us.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still kickin and I will survive... Even tho I live in the slum they call Pasadena... This place has gone to chitt . I need ta move now That I'm single.... I've stayed here because MOM is here... Mom needs ta move tooo....


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad your ok,but my thoughts are if he needs money....hell go pawn the glock.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad your OK JQ !!

Most here have never killed a human but like to talk tuff ... Because if they had ... they too would have lived with the nightmares and would not be so gun-ho on doing it again. 

You did the rite thing ... Your here to talk about it and warn others on how and where it happened. 

MB


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> It's always better to end a confrontation without gunfire if possible. Sounds like you kept your head and made your way out of a bad situation with minimal harm. Congrats. Always better to run from than into a gunfight.


Well said. Glad you are ok JQ.

I have never been in a situation like that and pray that I never am.

I have my chl and always have my gun with me and always go through scenarios in my mind and wonder what I would do in a given situation.

Do you have a CHL? If not, what would you have done differently if you were armed? I have never known anyone who was in the unfortunate position you were in.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Weird things happen every day.. Ok..... I stopped at a store and was pulled up on the far side of the lot... I hate ta mention this but a {Colored guy] with a glock 19 came up to the truck as soon as I got out... He told me me to give him my wallet. I told him that there was nothing in it and I had 13.00 in my pocket tho... He said to give me that Blackberry and that knife I had clipped to my pocket.. It was a ken onion kershaw , that costs about 125.00 I handed them over.... I asked him why are you doing this... I haven't done anything to you...He said he hasn't worked in 6 months... Still brandishing his gun And nervous, I said, that phone is a company phone and I could be fired because I lost it. He gave it back...... I said there is no money in the wallet, and I need the stuff thats in it... he gave it back.. he took the 13.00 and the knife and ran off... *I didn't call the cops...*
> 
> WOW...


What????


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad your allright JQ but you need to call the cops.That robber is just gonna keep doing it until he gets caught or kills someone or hopefully gets killed himself.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm still a little rattled... Not something I would like to go thru again.. I did learn a lesson tho... DO NOT PARK ON THE FAR SIDE OF THE LOT. Always park up front...​


this is a very smart move. even in restaurants and the like. the higher the visibility, the less the chance. if you park where many can see you or your car, the less likely to be hit by crime. i know anyone can be hit, but you can help yourself by parking up front and center.



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Bud,, no crime was committed unless I can pin the dude... I cannot for the life of me even remember his face.... I saw the glock My eyes were locked on that from then on... I was concentrating on and evasive move if needed...
> 
> And no I have no warrants...


jq, no one knows what/how they would react unless it has happened to them. it happened to me once years ago. i can tell you that even though i was around a very busy place, i remember none of it....only the gun and the voice. its not anything someone wants to experience. and its nothing that anyone can advise you about unless you are faced with that situation.

just thank God you are ok and are here to tell us about it. prayers of gratitude sent on your behalf. 2cool would not be the same without you.:brew2:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't believe he gave you your wallet back. Dud you have an ATM card in it?


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Happy your OK*

You are dang lucky. The nasty comments being made by some should be ignored. You came out of a really bad situation with your life.

I had a guy demand money at a Valero at I-37 and Military Drive in San Antonio while my wife was in the store. Thank God I was able to also get out of the situation before my wife rounded the corner or it would have escalated very quickly. He was all tated up and hispanic. We all three walked away with our hearts still beating.

I am very careful now where I park. I have a 1911 45 now but would only bust a cap or two as a last resort.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

jim smarr said:


> You are dang lucky. The nasty comments being made by some should be ignored. You came out of a really bad situation with your life.
> 
> I had a guy demand money at a Valero at I-37 and Military Drive in San Antonio while my wife was in the store. Thank God I was able to also get out of the situation before my wife rounded the corner or it would have escalated very quickly. He was all tated up and hispanic. We all three walked away with our hearts still beating.
> 
> I am very careful now where I park. I have a 1911 45 now but would only bust a cap or two as a last resort.


Jim, you need to go about another 10 miles north before you cross the border, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

He is lucky he did that to you and not me.

I wont let someone like that decide what is going to happen to me.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Didnt read all the thread but have a good friend whose brother was recently robbed, he gave the punks everything they wanted but they still gut shot him on their way out!! thank god there was a homeless guy there who witnessed it an called 911 and took care of him or he would be gone. As it is he is still in and out of the hospital 3 months later. 

thank god you got out ok and all be careful!!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Glad it turned out the way it did,don't forget somedays you are a dog somedays you are a cat.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

3:00 AM and I'm awake .... still running it thru my head... Even if I would have had my 45 on me I don't think I could have done anything... He was just there to quick and Had his gun out first.... In a John Wayne movie it would have been easy to play out the scenario , but not in real life...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I know how you feel I came home from work early and when I opened my door through the garage to the house there was a guy standing there with my gun in my face.I remember what the gun looked like but not the guy.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> Glad your allright JQ but you need to call the cops.That robber is just gonna keep doing it until he gets caught or kills someone or hopefully gets killed himself.


And tell them what ??? some black dude with a gun just robbed me... They would just say ... NEXT....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gald you're OK Bro. I hope there isn't anyone waiting for me at Bucees this morning.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats scarry as hell I'm going to start carring an extra wallet in the truck with a few dollars in it just in case. Glad your alright


----------



## D1MEKANIC (Feb 1, 2009)

JQ, I would still report the crime. It was a crime, a felony at that if I am not mistaken. If your not doing anything today and are willing to get on the waiting list to make a report, you ought to do it. They will even give you front door service. A desperate man carrying a gun taking from others is a dangerous situation for every one around him. I am glad you are OK.

I moved my mother out of Pasadena/S.Houston area just over 2 years ago. One reason was to take care of her if health reasons would come up, the other was just for your situation. Too much crime, not enough law enforcement.

If you cant describe him, Tell them "I was robbed by a Glock holding a black dude". :biggrin:


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Did the store have cameras outside?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

yakamac said:


> Thats scarry as hell I'm going to start carring an extra wallet in the truck with a few dollars in it just in case. Glad your alright


Yak, that is a great idea! 
Massed Ayoob,the Self defense author, cop and CHL expert carries a money clip with him for just that purpose, here man, take it, I don't want any trouble. Event over. And this Ayoob advice is from a expert shot, a personal defense training guru. 
He also mentions the law of the old west, never draw on a drawn gun. Unless you see the perp coming, and have time to arm yourself, you are in a totally defensive position, and you give the perp what he wants.

And remember, you do not need a CHL to carry in your car.

I will try to get some legal clarification about shooting a fleeing felon , the Texas penal code, and report back.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just glad you're ok. Man, what a close call!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It SUCKED..... I didn't sleep half the night...... This country is going to shiet...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bay Bass said:


> He is lucky he did that to you and not me.
> 
> I wont let someone like that decide what is going to happen to me.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


x10!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Very funny... You have a glock in your face and pull a John Wayne... Good for you... I will say a prayer at your funeral, asking GOD to forgive you for being a dunbazz....:walkingsm


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

JQ you have had a bad go of it lately. I'm very sorry! Prayers that your bad luck has ended. No one was in your shoes, so don't sweat it. These internet cowboys are funny.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Di you happen to ask him how Obama was helping or was this his Obama given right to equality and his self entitlement to your 50%?


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

JQ sorry you were but in that postion no one on here can say for sure what they would do. I have my chl and carry as often as I can expect at work (federal property) but I dont know if it would be worth shooting someone over 13 dollars and a knife. But on the other had something need to be done to him do he doesnt do it again. I would have called the police just to make a report so that maybe they would keep a eye out so that he doesnt do it again in the same place.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> Di you happen to ask him how Obama was helping or was this his Obama given right to equality and his self entitlement to your 50%?


 Actually that thought didn't come ta mind... but good one....:biggrin:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is real easy for us who have never had a gun stuck in our face to claim what we would do. 

I can only imagine my thought process. "Obviously he is crazy! He has a gun on me!" "I hope he is not crazy enough to kill me just for the heck of it!"


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

You are smarter than me, That would have made me mad to the point of I would have been shot or he would have been laying there with a Glock where the sun dosent shine. You're probably the type of guy that would have helped him out if he just asked you, as am I. Somebody trying to strong arm take something though, somebody's going to the hospital


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bay Bass said:


> He is lucky he did that to you and not me.
> 
> I wont let someone like that decide what is going to happen to me.


yeah, i'm a ninja, too.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bruce, quit... It was a real traumatizing experience,,,, I'm trying to rerun it thru my head... There was nothing I could do even if I had my gun....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bay Bass said:


> He is lucky he did that to you and not me.
> 
> I wont let someone like that decide what is going to happen to me.


Easier said than done. Very easy to play Cuck Norris and having a barrel touching your head....



yakamac said:


> Thats scarry as hell I'm going to start carring an extra wallet in the truck with a few dollars in it just in case. Glad your alright


Great idea. I need to do that.



mastercylinder said:


> yeah, i'm a ninja, too.


I think i saw you at ninja school with you....These modern day ninjas a tough..

JQ, 
Im glad you are ok brother. Sucks it happened to you. I work in a bad part of town and im always looking over my shouler.... I dont waanna get caught in that situation..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It is real easy for us who have never had a gun stuck in our face to claim what we would do.
> 
> I can only imagine my thought process. "Obviously he is crazy! He has a gun on me!" "I hope he is not crazy enough to kill me just for the heck of it!"


So very true.. What do these low lifes have to lose? Not a **** thing..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Gald to hear you're ok. Probably should have reported the incident to the police. I have had a gun stuck in my face on a job and I can tell you the bore looked the size of a canon. Nothing else was going through my mind other than how to get away.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Robbery*

I, too have been trained in the martial arts but smart enough not to employ them when a low life is pointing a gun at me.

Do what he says. Try to be calm and let him go. Call the cops and report him. They probably already know him. C2


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

This is actually one of the only times I would prefer to be carrying my pocket pistol. It would look exactly like I am reaching for a wallet. The gun is so suprisongly small I'd probably be able to say something like hey man you got it I don't want any trouble while drawing. Then its all up to Buffalo bore.

Glad you got out of there OK JQ. I can't stand scum.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Bruce, quit... It was a real traumatizing experience,,,, I'm trying to rerun it thru my head... There was nothing I could do even if I had my gun....


i was poking fun at bay_bass for thinking he's a badass, randall, not poking fun at you.

anyone with any brains knows that in such a circumstance the high road is almost always the smartest path to take. comply with the robber's demands and live to tell about it another day.

most of us know that $13 and a pocket knife is not worth dying for. you did the right thing. i'm glad you're okay, bud.



Bay Bass said:


> He is lucky he did that to you and not me.
> 
> I wont let someone like that decide what is going to happen to me.





mastercylinder said:


> yeah, i'm a ninja, too.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bay Bass said:


> This is actually one of the only times I would prefer to be carrying my pocket pistol. It would look exactly like I am reaching for a wallet. The gun is so suprisongly small I'd probably be able to say something like hey man you got it I don't want any trouble while drawing. Then its all up to Buffalo bore.
> 
> Glad you got out of there OK JQ. I can't stand scum.


it's easy to say you would do that - but when someone has the drop on you, that's a bad situation to be in.

I still would definitely report it to the police.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

but i do have to agree with the others, randall - i think it's your civic duty to report it to the police, whether you think it'll do any good or not.

evil will prevail as long as good people do nothing.

my apologies if you thought i was minimizing the trauma of your experience.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, everyone can take a lesson from this. Thieves aren't union, they don't have regulated working hours....This happened in the middle of the day! Thieves also do not limit their prey to elderly or women.

JQ, really sucks that someone chose this path to enrich their life but glad to hear you came out unscathed...might take a few days to stop the shakes, but you were able to go home and wake up this morning.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow it sounds like you handled that situation very well glad you were not hurt.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

That really sucks, glad your ok Bro.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Billy badass said:


> This is actually one of the only times I would prefer to be carrying my pocket pistol. It would look exactly like I am reaching for a wallet. The gun is so suprisongly small I'd probably be able to say something like hey man you got it I don't want any trouble while drawing. Then its all up to Buffalo bore.
> 
> Glad you got out of there OK JQ. I can't stand scum.


The only thing it would be up to is the coroner to come pick your *** up. The guy already has his gun drawn and pointed at your pee brain and you think you are gonna pull your pocket pistol in its fancy case that nobody has ever seen before and make a lethal shot before he can pull a trigger on a gun already to your head....When are you filming the next matrix sequel??


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> i was poking fun at bay_bass for thinking he's a badass, randall, not poking fun at you.
> 
> anyone with any brains knows that in such a circumstance the high road is almost always the smartest path to take. comply with the robber's demands and live to tell about it another day.
> 
> most of us know that $13 and a pocket knife is not worth dying for. you did the right thing. i'm glad you're okay, bud.


Bull ****. You don't leave it up to a robber. It is completely up to him if you live or die in this situation.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and if you try to draw on a man that has a gun on you already - my bet is that you'll be the one dead, or in the hospital.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I truly can't believe I've been following this post for 2 days, like lookin into the sun, can't help myself,,,,, is that testestone oozing out my keyboard??? note to self,,,,,,, keep monitoring this thread, I may learn something,,,,,,,not


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bay Bass said:


> Bull ****. You don't leave it up to a robber. It is completely up to him if you live or die in this situation.


whatever you say, kid.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bay Bass said:


> Bull ****. You don't leave it up to a robber. It is completely up to him if you live or die in this situation.


Ill make a deal with ya, I will hold a supersoaker to your face, you draw your watergun from your pocket and if you get wet first we will try again until you get me first.

:cheers:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Just ask: Is that your welfare check on the ground? (Pull pistol & start shooting while the outstanding citizen looks for his lost welfare check.)


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Navi said:


> Ill make a deal with ya, I will hold a supersoaker to your face, you draw your watergun from your pocket and if you get wet first we will try again until you get me first.
> 
> :cheers:


I soaked ya with a shot of green


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think you "Call the Cops !!! " boys might be overlooking sumthin... The deal was over..the guy was gone..JQ couldn't identify him...and the cops would probably just trash his complaint...Too many of 'em.. 


this occured on Saturday afternoon...the weekend.... could it possibly be that ol' Randall might have had a six pak of Bud Lite already in him...and the cops are the last people he wanted to talk to....:biggrin::biggrin:

(no offense, Buddy.. just a "what if ?"....and don't forget...I know ya.):biggrin:


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Navi said:


> Ill make a deal with ya, I will hold a supersoaker to your face, you draw your watergun from your pocket and if you get wet first we will try again until you get me first.
> 
> :cheers:


Interesting idea, but I think one of the paintball guns would teach the lesson faster. At least it'd be funnier.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Glad your ok JQ. This is why I am always extra aware of my surroundings , I am checking everything multiple times constantly. May sound paranoid but that is what we are dealing with nowadays. And like a previous person posted, I agree 25-30 yrs ago this would not have happened in that area ......................... He told you to give him the knife ............you should have put it in his throat . I realize that in that situation you just try to make it . Glad your ok man. ..............DC


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

ElmerFudd said:


> Interesting idea, but I think one of the paintball guns would teach the lesson faster. At least it'd be funnier.


The cheetah scene from "Jack *** 3-d " popped into my head for a moment:biggrin:.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I didn't watch JA 3D - but I have seen the "duck hunting" scene - that's what popped into my head.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I say use tazers. More incentive to walk the talk.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

jeffm66 said:


> Did the store have cameras outside?


 X-2 report the crime with a gun!!! geezzz!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I say use tazers. More incentive to walk the talk.


will make for a better video too.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

didnt read it all, but glad it turned out OK. Should have told him to go sell that **** gun, that would be worth more than a week's worth of robberies.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

DANGIT! See previous post, still watching!!! WTH???? Sorry Mont, time for a hijack! How many of you have ACTUALLY shot someone, nut up!!!!!!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> will make for a better video too.


Not sure which this reminds of more, the scene from hangover or the "dont taze me bro!" video


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

KJON said:


> DANGIT! See previous post, still watching!!! WTH???? Sorry Mont, time for a hijack! How many of you have ACTUALLY shot someone, nut up!!!!!!!


Never shot anyone but I've had a gun to my head before when I was younger and was still making "poor" decisions. All I remember is the cold steel and like another poster, I've had a substantial amount of training also. 
Too hard to regain an offensive position when that far into the endzone. Call it a touchdown, both teams return to their locker rooms.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'd love to see some of these keyboard jackwagons in that situation to see how bad they are...LMAO !


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you ok.
Makes one wonder, with all of the government programs wonder why someone would use not having a job as an excuse to rob.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

did he kick ur door in?


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I still think you should have reported it. They may have been able to pic up some security video of the perp...or something...who knows. 

Again, glad you made it through this ordeal intact. A lot of people think they would have done this or that, but until you've ever looked down the barrel of a loaded gun, it's all talk. I hope this turn gets what's coming to him.


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah infamousj..... then he would've been charged with manslaughter if not murder..just saying..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

catch-n-eat fish company said:


> Yeah infamousj..... then he would've been charged with manslaughter if not murder..just saying..


read up on what the law says is a legal shoot.

I believe this falls into "aggravated robbery" - and the way I read the statute, game one.

shoot that POS in the back


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Once the bad guy walks away the threat was gone, you shoot him then it's Murder #1 for you .
Now as he is pulling his weapon on you and you smoke him, no problem you where AFRAID FOR YOUR LIFE and protected your self.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm still kickin and I will survive... Even tho I live in the slum they call Pasadena... This place has gone to chitt . I need ta move now That I'm single.... I've stayed here because MOM is here... Mom needs ta move tooo....


Johnny,

Thanks for posting up. Glad you made it out ok. Been in Pasadena for a long time. It's a shame on where this place has gone.

LDS


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting, ignore the BS. "NOBODY" knows what they would do in any given situation until "THEY" are in that situation. Sounds like you done pretty good keeping your wits about you.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad your here to tell us about it. I always play these scenarios in my head of what I would do. But he had his out first. Not much you can do. It is still not too late to call and at least report it. Chances are he lives close by. He gets caught in the next act, you may get your knife back. Anyway, glad your safe


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

welder said:


> Once the bad guy walks away the threat was gone, *you shoot him then it's Murder #1 for you *.
> Now as he is pulling his weapon on you and you smoke him, no problem you where AFRAID FOR YOUR LIFE and protected your self.


"Murder 1" is pre-meditated murder. Like if you planned to kill your wife.

Sec. 9.42. Deadly Force to Protect Property.
A *person is justified in using deadly force against another* to protect land or tangible, movable property:
(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and
(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:
(A) *to prevent the other's imminent commission of* arson, burglary, *robbery, aggravated robbery*, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or
(B) *to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing *burglary, *robbery, aggravated robbery,* or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and
(3) he reasonably believes that:
(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or
(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.

and that's just the section on "protecting property" - If my remembery is right, there is another section on protecting your person.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I never knew we had so many Ninjas on 2Cool....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> "Murder 1" is pre-meditated murder. Like if you planned to kill your wife.
> 
> Sec. 9.42. Deadly Force to Protect Property.
> A *person is justified in using deadly force against another* to protect land or tangible, movable property:
> ...


During the nighttime part is very key to this article. IMO, no matter what the situation or how the statute reads you are going to have to convince a jury.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*If you don't like where our city is going.......*



LDS said:


> Johnny,
> 
> Thanks for posting up. Glad you made it out ok. Been in Pasadena for a long time. It's a shame on where this place has gone.
> 
> LDS


I was born and raised here also...I you don't like the way this city is going fix the issue.

It's not your local patrol Officers...We want to get turds like this off the street at all costs.

Our new chief of Police gives us 15 days off without pay for getting into a physical fight with a suspect in our jail after he headbutted the Officer.....

It's hard to do your job when your attacked on both ends...Criminals and Administration (Chief, Asst Chief, some Lt's, etc)


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> ... Not much you can do. It is still not too late to call and at least report it...., you may get your knife back. Anyway, glad your safe


Call the Police before they come looking for you when they find your knife with your DNA and Fingerprints sticking out of a dead body.....(His Next Victim or Crack head)...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> During the nighttime part is very key to this article. IMO, no matter what the situation or how the statute reads you are going to have to convince a jury.


No, it's not.

if a deadly weapon is used (gun, in this case) to commit robbery - it becomes aggravated robbery.

"during the nighttime" only goes along with theft.

so, stick a gun in someone's face to jack their wallet - it's an aggravated robbery.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> if a deadly weapon is used (gun, in this case) to commit robbery - it becomes aggravated robbery.
> 
> ...


Agree, aggrevated robbery changes that. You still gotta explain to the jury why you shot him in the back for $13 and a knife though. I wouldn't want to risk my freedom for that. Even though it almost cost my life for the POS to take it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"theft during the nighttime" and "criminal mischief during the nighttime" are far different than aggravated robbery.

I believe that if the legislature wanted to confine the use of deadly force to prevent "aggravated robbery during the nighttime" then it would read that way instead of just "aggravated robbery"

section 9.42 is the wrong section anyway - I believe the correct section to read is 9.32 "DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON"

Sec. 9.32. DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON. (a) A person is justified in using deadly force against another:
(1) if the actor would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.31; and
(2) when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:
(A) to protect the actor against the other's use or attempted use of unlawful deadly force; or
(B) to prevent the other's imminent commission of aggravated kidnapping, murder, sexual assault, aggravated sexual assault, robbery, or aggravated robbery.
(b) The actor's belief under Subsection (a)(2) that the deadly force was immediately necessary as described by that subdivision is presumed to be reasonable if the actor:
(1) knew or had reason to believe that the person against whom the deadly force was used:
(A) unlawfully and with force entered, or was attempting to enter unlawfully and with force, the actor's occupied habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment;
(B) unlawfully and with force removed, or was attempting to remove unlawfully and with force, the actor from the actor's habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment; or
(C) was committing or attempting to commit an offense described by Subsection (a)(2)(B);
(2) did not provoke the person against whom the force was used; and
(3) was not otherwise engaged in criminal activity, other than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance regulating traffic at the time the force was used.
(c) A person who has a right to be present at the location where the deadly force is used, who has not provoked the person against whom the deadly force is used, and who is not engaged in criminal activity at the time the deadly force is used is not required to retreat before using deadly force as described by this section.
(d) For purposes of Subsection (a)(2), in determining whether an actor described by Subsection (c) reasonably believed that the use of deadly force was necessary, a finder of fact may not consider whether the actor failed to retreat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Agree, aggrevated robbery changes that. You still gotta explain to the jury why you shot him in the back for $13 and a knife though. I wouldn't want to risk my freedom for that. Even though it almost cost my life for the POS to take it.


you didn't shoot him for $13 and a knife.

you shot him because you were in fear for your life.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> you didn't shoot him for $13 and a knife.
> 
> you shot him because you were in fear for your life.


Oh, I know the story line, but the prosecuting attorney has a different agenda. His line would go something like this..... "Mr. Hydra, you are 6'0" and 225 lbs of blue twisted steel (LOL) and you were in fear for your life while the guy was running away. Can you explain exactly why you were in fear?????"
I know it can be beaten, but I choose to not become involved to that extent unless I was truly in fear for my life. And even though he was a POS you still have to live with the fact that you killed a man. An easy thing to say, not so easy to forget.

BTW, I have my CHL and carry all the time, work permitting.

I do agree, however, that it is a defense against prosecution for someone to shoot a perp while fleeing from the act of aggrevated robbery.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Glad you are ok, but if this P.O.S. can afford a Glock 19 and yet has to rob you for $13 then maybe he should go pawn the gun. He will probably do this again - the gun is an investment in his new line of business.

Personally I would have reported it though, even now after the fact. I know it won't lead the cops to catch him, but What if the guy gets arrested in the next few days for something else? Might get you pocket knife back if the turd has it on him still.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

flatscat1 said:


> Glad you are ok, but if this P.O.S. can afford a Glock 19


That only works if he actually bought the gun. It could be stolen.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

The guy has probably robbed 10 more people by now. Maybe someone else will kill him or turn that poor jobless in to police.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After running the scenario thru my head at least 1000 times.... I made the right call..... There was no way to get the upper hand and be assured I survived the ordeal... it is what it is....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After running the scenario thru my head at least 1000 times.... I made the right call..... There was no way to get the upper hand and be assured I survived the ordeal... it is what it is....


The bottom line is that you are here to talk about it. Nobody here or anywhere else can say for sure what they would have done because they weren't there. All that matters is that you are ok. I am sure you will play it again in your mind several thousand more times and all with the same results. You did good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After running the scenario thru my head at least 1000 times.... I made the right call..... There was no way to get the upper hand and be assured I survived the ordeal... it is what it is....


I think you did too! If you think you did!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> "theft during the nighttime" and "criminal mischief during the nighttime" are far different than aggravated robbery.
> 
> I believe that if the legislature wanted to confine the use of deadly force to prevent "aggravated robbery during the nighttime" then it would read that way instead of just "aggravated robbery"
> 
> ...


When the perp took the money and ran /walked away ,as long as he was no longer a threat to you or anyone else, at that moment in time, the situation changed,and the Deadly Force in Defense of Person defense , went away.

It was replaced , at that moment in time, with the section of the penal code dealing with Deadly Force in Defense of Property.

A person is either in " immediate and grave danger" ,and allowed by law to defend himself by the use of deadly force, or he is not in "immediate and grave danger" , and he is not protected by law if he chooses to use deadly force.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*You got it right*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After running the scenario thru my head at least 1000 times.... I made the right call..... There was no way to get the upper hand and be assured I survived the ordeal... it is what it is....


 And did exactly the right thing -- this IS unfortunately a sign of things coming, I have had three different people just this week knock on my door begging for any work I could give them to earn a few bucks - unfortunately your perp chose the wrong way in possible desperation

Even though I am ALSO without a job at the moment I did what I could do to help those who asked (begged) for help --

Maybe this guy does rob someone else and maybe they will shoot and kill him,

BUT you gave him your cloak, maybe he won't do this again - sounds like a FIRST time event for the robber -- otherwise you would probably not be here to write this.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I have skimmed through these pages, and as a CHL Instructor it doesn't suprise me how many different views and how many misconceptions of the law and lack of common sense exist.

Ok, first off I am not an Attorney...however after teaching many classes and reading these laws over and over I will throw my two cents in, maybe even three.

JohnnyQ. You did the right thing up to the point where you did not call the police. Sure it's a PITA to call and have to fill out report etc. What you are not thinking about is that your little tidbit of information put together with another victims tidbit of info might just add up to someone drawing a conclusion that would lead to an arrest. In other words...report it.

In these situations there are three choices when it is going down. 1.fight, 2. freeze, or 3. Flee. If he already had the gun pulled on you, then there is no way you are going to out-draw him. There is also no way you are going to be able to Flee and outrun the bullet. The best thing to do is play along and if opportunity rises to switch the tables then go for it.

You did a great job of staying calm and using non-violent dispute resolution and it worked out as well as it could. However, by not reporting you are allowing him to continue on to the next victim. Who's to say the next robbery he pulls he is ****** at himself for giving some of your stuff back? Maybe his hood rat friends have been giving him **** about it and he decides to escalate the next one to "save face" .???

I know, I'm stretching it, but truth is often stranger than fiction. 

Greenies to Specklecatcher.... You seem to be well versed or at least willing to study and look for the right answer, or the "best" answer.

These things are never cut and dried, and we truly don't know how we will react till the time comes. What I can tell you is this. If you wait till it happens to you to try and figure out the legality or the proper thing to do. It's too late. 

Dorf where did you find these words in the book / "A person is either in " immediate and grave danger" ,and allowed by law to defend himself by the use of deadly force, or he is not in "immediate and grave danger" , and he is not protected by law if he chooses to use deadly force. "?

I may end up with egg on my face, but I teach the most relevant codes and may have missed that one.

I will have to say, that the best thing about this topic is that it has gotten many people thinking. Like I tell students in my CHL classes. There is no way I can teach every code in the book, and there is now way in heck that students can remember it all after a 10 hour class. Taking your CHL class is just the beginning. I am always reading , looking and disecting scenarios. I hope and pray none of you have to go through any of these things, but the odds are increasing...


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

TOTY

Thread of the Year.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Disclamer: I don't know JQ, just using his experience to learn. Also I am not a lawyer and I cannot read the law language.

I am glad it turned out as best as it could in this situation for you JQ, hell he even gave you the wallet and cell phone, remarkable.



My question is what would have happen if GQ would of had a gun and the perp saw it? A,B,C, or D

A) Would the perp fired because he got scared

B) Would JQ drawn and got shot in the process

C) would the perp walked away with 2 guns?

D) Would JQ pull some Matrix/ John Wane move and atcually got a shot off and not been shot himself





Also I am trying to understand why someone would shoot someone in the back to get a knife and $13 back. BTW As i read the statue it is leagle if you don't think you will get the property back. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Several years ago I was robbed at gun point while pumping gas. Not only did the perps (yeah, there were three of them) take my wallet and cell phone, they stole my truck as well. 
I wasn't armed at the time, but looking back on the situation I realized if I had been, they would have got another gun in the deal. I had no idea they were there until one of them stuck the gun to the back of my head. 
The lesson learned in that experience is never stop looking around you when you are out of your vehicle. Always be aware of who is near you and what they are doing. Your best defense is not taking anything for granted. Assume everyone may be the perp in any situation.

Glad you're OK JQ. Lots of ways that could have played out, but the fact that you're here to tell the tale says it worked out as best it could have given the situation.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After running the scenario thru my head at least 1000 times.... I made the right call..... There was no way to get the upper hand and be assured I survived the ordeal... it is what it is....


 Ya darn tootin you did the right thing JQ. Glad you are alright. Don't even second guess yourself by listening to the back seat drivers. I hope it doesn't spoil your holidays.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tennif Shoe said:


> Disclamer: I don't know JQ, just using his experience to learn. Also I am not a lawyer and I cannot read the law language.
> 
> I am glad it turned out as best as it could in this situation for you JQ, hell he even gave you the wallet and cell phone, remarkable.
> 
> ...


it's not "a knife and $13"

its an armed robbery - it doesn't matter if it's $1 or $10,000


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not "a knife and $13"
> 
> its an armed robbery - it doesn't matter if it's $1 or $10,000


I can see this point view, what he did was armed robbery he deserves to die.

If everyone went to this attitude, robbers would not leave people in the condition to shoot while he is leaving though.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

look at it this way.

that POS only values HIS life at $13


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The words, " immediate and grave danger" are not in the penal code, neither are " I was in fear for my life" , but these are the words used by prosecuting attorneys with great regularity in front of grand juries when CHL holders, or any armed citizen for that manner, shoot bad guys in the back after the threat has ended, and the use of deadly force is no longer a defense to prosecution. 
Situations in your home or on your property are different than the situation described by the OP.

"So sir, after he took your wallet and stuffed his gun back in his pocket and walked off , what made you decide to shoot him in the back and kill him?"

" because he had a gun on me a minute ago"

" did he have a gun pointed at you when he walked away, or was it in his pocket where the police found it? "

Can you see where this is headed? The case law is rampant with CHL shootings that were not good shoots in the eyes of the law. And unfortunately, while the laws allow us to carry a weapon and use deadly force to protect ourself and others, we are put in a defensive position at the onset of the threat almost every time. The very concept of the defensible use of deadly force means you are seconds away from death or bodily harm and are left with no other choice at that moment in time. 
In the situation described by the OP , you are 100% defensive, you cannot fight the threat when there is a gun in your ear, outside of Hollywood , navy seal type gyrations, and you must comply to survive.
And you cannot kill the perp , and daytime/ nighttime IS an issue here, after the threat has passed and the hostilities, or the threat of hostilities, has ended. That particular shoot does not get you a free pass.

The reality of this particular situation however is, in Pasadena Texas, hometown of Joe Horn, I could not imagine a DA going after the OP if seconds after the perps gun was taken off target, and the OP had a chance to access his weapon, the perp got what he deserved.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

When he made the turn to leave I would have had his glock 19 away from him so fast and shoved down his throat it would have made your head spin. I already have two pistols that I took from cowards that flashed them. 
You did a good job of talking your way out of the situation, but personally I bet you were shaking in your boots. I can't understand that if you were afraid enough not to do anything why didn't you call the law.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

A real good friend of mine was approached by a person like you describe at the gas pump. He didn't have a gun but he had a knife. When he made his demands my friend Wayne calmly pulled the gas pump nozzle out of his tank and proceeded to soak this dueshe bag with gasoline. As the guy was screaming Wayne calmly pulled his lighter out of his pocket. The guy then ran off. I sure wished he would have pushed the issue, because Wayne would have lit him up no problem at all right at the pump.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Its easy to say "you should have" or "I would have"... ... Glad to hear you're alright Randall...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You made the right decision at a very stressful time. Sorry it happened, and glad you are OK.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> A real good friend of mine was approached by a person like you describe at the gas pump. He didn't have a gun but he had a knife. When he made his demands my friend Wayne calmly pulled the gas pump nozzle out of his tank and proceeded to soak this dueshe bag with gasoline. As the guy was screaming Wayne calmly pulled his lighter out of his pocket. The guy then ran off. I sure wished he would have pushed the issue, because Wayne would have lit him up no problem at all right at the pump.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


I bet he threw 103mph fastballs when he was 12 y/o too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Biggie/Robert...You know I know you and believe you are tough enough to have really taken the guy on..but as to yore buddy Wayne...If Wayne had 'lit him up' as you suggest..then what ?.. I'm thinking the pump would have blown and we would have been picking up little chunks of 'Wayne' AND the perp all around the block....FAIL !!!

As to JQs dilemma...I've been involved in at least a half dozen hold ups in my career...and, whether you are packing or not, you already got a pistol in your ear...so you better be a dammed fast draw..

1..the perp is just a nervous as you are...so stay calm as you can and even try to calm him down. Most of them really dont want a 'murder one' rap hung on them..

2. Give them what they want.. 'Stuff' aint worth dying for.. He didn't want the Blueberry cuz it would be like carrying a sign "Arrest Me"...all of them got GPS in them..and the Cops and perps know it. As to wallet..every time I was held up..if they took our wallets they just took the cash out and threw the wallet back on the ground.. They don't wanna be stopped by cops and not be able to explain why they got someone else's ID on themselves.. The credit card thieves are mostly pick pockets anyways...

When I was younger..about the second robbery as I recall...gave him the pills he wanted...he walked out the door and HAILED A CAB..for chrissake.. Red light caught him at the end of the block. Sgt."Tiny" (yep..you guessed his size,,and temper) was working the traffic at Walker and San Jacinto. I went out the door and hollered at Tiny...stuck my hand and fingers up to my head like I was shooting and pointed at the cab.. Sgt. pulled his pistola, went to the cab and stuck his head in the back seat.. Perp made a BAD decision and tried to get his gun out of his pants...but he never cleared pocket.. Tiny popped him right in the cab...Event over...Even got my pills back on that one...LOL

Another time, my Brother was held up and when we talked later he said he was pretty scared..but not of the guy.. Said the guy dropped his pistol twice on the floor...and Bro was more afraid that the dammed gun would accidentally discharge than that the perp would shoot....

These guys that make a living doing this are probably just as nervous and scared as you are...so just try and keep your cool.. You want him out...He wants out....Stuff can be replaced...

On the wallet and ID thing...one of the guys that held me up once was later killed outside of Denver after a botched drug store hold up there....and he was STILL carrying my wallet..They aren't the brightest bulbs on the tree usually...

I never could identify any of them from the Cop's photo IDs they would show us..but one old lady cashier I worked with could pick them out in an instant.. Then all the cops had to do was go where they knew the guy was....Case solved....

Do think JQ should have called cops...but know well how he felt.. It was over...and he was ALIVE..


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Jim,
Wayne is a whole lot smarter than you give him credit for. Thats one reason he just held the lighter up and looked at the guy. The job he did got it done IMO. It really ticks me off that you would get a gun stuck in your mug. It really does.
As far as you Shawn, you're just another coward in this state that totes a pistol to feel like you're protected when your mouth overloads your ***. You also are an irresponsible pistol packer as yours was lifted a year ago. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JQ, see what you started??? you should've busted a cap in that punk and we wouldn't have to worry about him any more.


























sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> Jim,
> Wayne is a whole lot smarter than you give him credit for. Thats one reason he just held the lighter up and looked at the guy. The job he did got it done IMO. It really ticks me off that you would get a gun stuck in your mug. It really does.
> As far as you Shawn, you're just another coward in this state that totes a pistol to feel like you're protected when your mouth overloads your ***. You also are an irresponsible pistol packer as yours was lifted a year ago.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


If i wanted to hear from an a**hole, I'd have farted.

and a Merry Christmas to you too, Scrooge McBiggie.

:slimer:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Great post Tortuga - it says I have to spread some reputation around.......


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> If i wanted to hear from an a**hole, I'd have farted.
> 
> and a Merry Christmas to you too, Robert Williams.
> 
> :slimer:


Fixed it for you :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Guns are pretty cool....until they are pointed at you. I know what you mean when you say all you saw was a black guy with a gun. I probably would have called the cops afterward, even though I realize it would likely be a waste of time.

I totally agree with Tortuga, "stuff' aint worth dying for."

Glad you are alright , Randall. Merry Christmas Buddy!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I was turkey hunting once in the hills of middle TN. Late at night (10PM) my uncle and I had driven up the hill to make our evening phone calls to the ladies. Out of the dark, this meth head rides his atv up through the woods, and stops in our head lights. My uncle gets out the passenger door and meets him infront of the car. Immiediatly the guy had a gun in my uncles face. I exit the drivers door, open the suicide door, grab my turkey gun, and come around and put the shotgun to the guys head. Next he turns and looks at me, when just then my ex-military uncle grabs the guys gun and snatches it out of his hands.

Next my uncle pistol whips the guy, leaving his face a bloody mess (true story). And we made him leave his ATV and walk home in the dark through the woods.

30 min later the police show up, question us and the perp and let us go scott free. Self Defense. Dude got what he deserved. Lucky he didn't catch a turkey load to the dome.

Glad you are ok JQ. Lesson learned is to always always always be aware of your surroundings. Bad guys don't just come from thin air. We all need to always be aware of who is around us and what they are doing. Human behavior and all that.


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

You did the right thing. Sucks that it happened but have no regrets it would have cost you more if you would have done something crazy. It is not good that he got away and will or probably has done it to someone else. That is not your fault you are not making him do it and even if he was caught he would be back on the streets in a few days doing it all over. 
Most of us would have done the same thing in the situation. There is nothing else you could have done even if you had a gun. It wouldn't be worth shooting someone in the back even though you have every right to our court system is not on our side. Our courts are so screwed up and there for the criminals not the law abiding citizens. Now if he would have took your wallet or GPS I would say pull the trigger or run him down, what ever you have to do from keeping him from leaving . Either that or move because I couldn't imagine having to worry about him coming back and harming my family.  
Even if someone with there CHL had pulled up they couldn't have done much. What do you do? See someone pointing a gun at someone else and you don't know what's going on. Better figure it out real quick. If you shoot the person holding the gun and they pull the trigger and shoot the person getting robbed you are really screwed. Or what if the person holding the gun Is a CHL holder and they are trying to stop the person stealing there vehicle. Or they just followed them to the store after they did something at there house. You never know the circumstance and have to be very careful. It is a fine line. 
My self I would ask the person with the gun to put the weapon down and wait for the police to get there to sort it out.  
I don't like to post things about this because if in the case something did happen and investigate you. If you make comments even if they were jokingly or all in fun they could turn it around and use it against you. If in a case God forbid something bad were to happen.  
At least you live to fish another day. Everyone says pay attention to your surroundings but even in that case things can happen. A lot of it has to do with the way you present your self also. Some people just look like prime targets. 
If my family is with me I would try to get my self and the criminal away from my family and handle it. I would give someone my truck or anything as long as they do not have my address. I have insurance and would love to have a new truck. I would just hope that I didn't get it back after they tore it up. LOL 
Some things are just not worth it. Like stated before look what that poor man went through when he shot those guys robbing his neighbor. He had every right to do it. If they wouldn't have been there and taking from others because they are worthless and lazy they would still be here. Until our courts come back to reality things will just get worse for the people who work hard for what they have.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> Great post Tortuga - it says I have to spread some reputation around.......


Covered.


----------

